# Is this poa trivialis



## Angler

Did a reno this past fall kbg/tttf. Is this poa trivialis?


----------



## Wiley

@Angler I'm thinking it's annual rye.


----------



## Greensideup2019

I can't see any long clasping auricles that is a dead giveaway for ARG but it does appear to look like a perennial rye. Any closer photos of where the blade attaches to the stem will be helpful


----------

